# Bos little brother/sister



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings everyone! I noticed a group of magpies circling Bos parent’s nest this morning, I chased them off but then I noticed another baby dove on the ground just a few steps from where I found Bo. I looks grown up only that her beak is pink not black yet. I gave her some water n put some seeds in the box for her n left put her back outside in case the parents come. I’m a bit worried though, we have about 5 cats coming in our garden every night n we have a rotweiler doggy so I’m worried something might harm the poor baby. What would be the best for her? Should I bring her in get her war or leave her outside? Don’t want anything bad to happen to her.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Some nice pics here.Magpie is right above the box, I'm bringing her in


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I believe you did the right thing by bringing her in. Too many fledgling doves are preyed upon by cats. Perhaps you can release her once she is flying better. (This is a native dove, right?) We've had wild doves nest in our yard before. The first day the babies are out of the nest they are very vulnerable, and we also have roaming cats in our neighborhood . We once caught two fledgling doves and kept them overnight. By the next day they were flying much better and we let them go.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Birdmom4ever, I am more confident now that I did the right thing. I rescued this little birdies brother not long ago, I named him Bo. He was a lot younger when I found him, still had fluff instead of feathers. Sadly he died after he flew out of my fiancés hands and landed awkwardly and dislocated his leg  think he might have been ill and I didn’t notice. This little one seems very happy to be inside. Wondered around the bed for a while then just settled down in her box and is looking very pleased. When I put her back out this morning she jumped out of the box and hid under the top. I checked on her a few minutes later and a magpie was right on top of the box I was terrified, thought he ate this sweet little birdie. She is in the guest room right now, it’s quiet there and warm.
She is a euroasian collared dove think it is similar in looks to mourning doves, at least that’s what I’ve read.
Thank you again for your reply. I will try to feed him some Ready break later see if he wants to eat. In the mean time she has seeds and water in the box.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Some people feel you shouldn't interefere, but just a day or so gives fledglings that much more proficiency at flying and fending for themselves. Cats are not natural, native predators so doing the "natural" thing and leaving vulnerable baby birds alone when cats are present is not, in my view, the right thing to do. I think it's better to help them. 

Yes, I wondered if that was a Eurasian Collared Dove--similar to our Mourning Doves, I believe. At first glance I thought it _was_ a Mourning Dove, then I saw that you are in England. 

Best of luck with the little one. Baby doves are so sweet.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

I agree with Cathy, besides which doves should be able to fly when they leave the nest. If you could pick it up then so could any predator.

I had another one arrive yesterday, a friend found her on the side of the road. She is unable to fly or walk but I think she is already eating by herself...at least the seed is disappearing from the cage! I have called her Consuelo, because I had an older collared dove die this week. She had only been with me for a day and had some paralysis. She couldn't poo on her own and her poops were very green, liquid and smelly.

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Cynthia! Yes, the parents are hanging around the garden as usual, eating, bathing, drinking, nothing out of the ordinary with them. This little baby I think is a girl,she has a girly face, if that makes any sense  She can stand, walk perfectly, she seems to like my hands/fingers,grabs on to them and doesn't want to let go, I had a hard time just putting her back in her box. Is that normal?Might just be lonely poor thing. Pooped 4 times since i found her, seems to know how to peck at seeds, I spotted her doing it, but when I offer her some in a glass dish she seems scared. I spread some millet on one corner of the bed near where she has found a very comfortable place behind a pillow, I try not to disturbe her. Crop is nice and full, soft but bouncy,like a baloon. She refused ready break so I just left the seeds. Very strong and alert little birdie, nothing like poor Bo, bless him 
Thank you for your reply! I will keep posting if I notice any changes.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Good day to you all!Hope everyone had a great weekend Little birdie is ok, poops a lot. I’m a bit concerned that she won’t accept any ready break and I couldn’t tell if she pecked at the seeds I left. I saw her pecking at the food I left for the parents on the ground when I found her. I leave the seeds on the ground for the pigeons they seem to prefer it there; they very rarely go near the bird feeder. I put some fresh water near her and some seeds in a flat glass dish so I can tell if she has any. We had a little bonding time this morning,she sat on my arm for about 20 minutes grooming, I just stared at her. Birds are fascinating, aren’t they?  I’m watching the Life of birds documentary every afternoon on discovery channel, it’s amazing. She seems to be in good health, grooming, stretching, guess she just needs some time to get used to me before she’ll accept any food. She is a very pretty little birdie
Best wishes!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Bernadette!

I'm so happy for you! She is beautiful. And she looks so healthy 
Have you got a name for her yet?


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Nikku-Chan! Hope you are well! I’m very happy to have her with me, even if it’s only for a few days. I was thinking she looks very much like a Peggy to me, don’t know why, it suits her. I’m a bit worried thought. I let her go outside and wonder around the garden for a bit, I was watching of course. She started imitating the pigeons who were pecking at seeds.she swallowed something, don’t know what it was.  She started peeking not long ago, I tried everything to get her to have some ready break or seeds, she just tries to run away, she’s scared.  She won’t stay in the towel cave at all and I’m running out of options. The parents didn’t take notice, they make me angry, she was right there under the branch they were sitting on calling for them but they just f..ed off.  I’ll keep trying to get her to eat out of the tube. I took apart a lipstick and used the thin tube to feed her. Don’t know what I’m going to do if she doesn’t eat. Hope she didn’t swallow something bad. Think I worry too much


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greeting everyone! I’m very worried about birdie, keeps peeking the poor thing but when I approach her with the tube or with seeds she just runs away. Tried the towel cave again, put her beak jently in some water, she just shook her head. Should I just leave her in peace to rest? She’s dozing off every now n then. Don’t want to make her uncomfortable or to scare her even more. Would it be a good idea to let her go back out in the garden? She imitates pigeons and other birds but I don’t know if she is swallowing seeds or just grass or dirt or what not  … feel so helpless again. Bo ate from his tube straight away. Guess he was more used to me then this little lady. Hope I’m not doing more harm then good with all this harassment. My fiancé said it would be better if I just left her outside. But it’s so cold and there are magpies everywhere and cats and all sorts. Wish I knew what to do


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

Leave her alone for at least a few hours. Bo took to the tube because he was so much younger. Put piles of very small seed around her, rather than in a dish but make certain that she knows where the water is by dipping her beak in. And watch those poops. They will tell you whether she is eating properly. With just seeds and water they should be firm and brown, with a cap of white.

My little Consuelo is eating and drinking on her own just a day after I got her and she is a lot younger. If I am in the room she is a little statue, but if I watch her from hiding I see her start to eat. And her poops are great.

If you are worried you could put her on the branch of a tree and hope that her parents will come down to feed her.

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Cynthia! I put her on my desk and she seems to be pecking at the seeds around her but when she’s on the bed she wont touch them. I keep dipping her beak in the water but she didn’t drink any. Seems to peck at the seeds when they are on a hard surface so ill put her in a big box and scatter seeds around her. I’ll keep an eye on her. Thanks for your reply. I feel really dumb having to go through this again. She just reacts to everything very differently then Bo did, that’s why I’m confused.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

After all these years they can still confuse me. Consuelo either struggles or does nothing at all when I dip her beak in water.

The Gower hospital say they use cameras to watch the birds so that they know what they are really doing. I can see why! 

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Cynthia! I just brought Peggy back inside,she was out in the garden for more than an hour, but its getting cold now so I thought it best if I got her warm.One of the parents was nearby on the garage roof but didn’t take any notice of her till I picked her up.She seems to want to be outside all the time, flew up on the windowsill just now and tried to go out again. Will it be ok if she goes back out? She’s in the guestroom right now, settled down, doesn’t look like she touched the seeds.Dipped her beak in water she doesn’t like it one bit, don’t know if she’ll ever do it on her own.I put some fresh seeds around her and scattered bits of porridge oats in case she can pick those up easier. Do you think she’ll start eating if she gets really hungry?I’ve tried everything.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

Don't put her out until you are satisfied that she is eating and drinking on her own and that she can evade predators.

What are her poops like now? I have never seen Consuelo drink, but because her poops are moist I have to assume that she is drinking . I reckon that they will only need about 10ml a day.

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Cynthia!Sorry it took a while for me to post, I had some chores to attend to. Peggy is ok, right now she’s in the guestroom comfy n cosy. After I posted the last reply I spotted the parents looking for her so I put her back outside in a fleece hood off a jacket.They stayed with her the whole afternoon fed her about 4 times, I kept an eye on them from the kitchen window. Her poops before were a bit runny and quite small about the size of a pea,but the colour was ok, brownish green with white. She pooped a nice big one since I brought her back inside. I lift seeds and water for her but she doesn’t go near it, at least from what I’ve seen. I turned the light off now in her room. She can pretty much fly now, not as high as a normal bird but she flew up on the wealy bin so I guess that’s a good start. I hope she’ll be ok now that her parents fed her. I’m having a tough time myself right now and I don’t know what I’ do if something happened to her. Thanks for all your help and support. I’ll keep posting about her progress.
Best wishes! Bernadette


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I felt the same way with pecky and drinking,
every time i tried to show her water, she shook her head and ran away. It make me feel horrible, like i was torturing her!

But i worked out after a while that she was drinking, just secretly. If she eats some seeds, surely she will want to drink. If she knows where water is, she should have some when she needs it.

If she picked something up and swallowed it, surely she will start swallowing the seeds very soon  Peck with you finger at them if it doesn't scare her.

What other things do those types of doves eat? Maybe you could try different foods or foods her parents would have shown her to eat in the wild if she still isn't eating.

If her poos are bright green, it means she hasn't eaten..what colour are they?

Don't feel rejected. Peggy is just a bit older, so she is a bit more wary. I'm sure she will come around soon.

Maybe she is too big for the ready brek now. When pecky refused her baby food, it was about a day after she had learned to eat seeds. I tried several times to feed her the baby way again, but each time, she poo-pooed it.

Peggy is just doing what comes naturally...it is good that she is active, and wont stay in her box. It means she is strong and healthy. don't fret!

Just keep watching, secretly, and see what happens in private


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

oh, good!
That is very good!

It will be hard to let her go. But imagine the beautiful life she can have out there. And you can still feed her in your garden, so you will know she will always have some food to come back to if she needs it


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings everyone! I found another dove just now exactly where I found Peggy. Seems very shaken up poor thing, from what I can tell one of her wings might be broken. There were about 5 magpies just where the nest is that’s what made me look outside and I spotted this new baby. It’s about as old as Peggy,has the ring around the neck and fully grown feathers but its beak is pink. Tried giving it some water,drank a bit but seems very scared and poorly. I’ll put them both in the guestroom for now. I can’t post any more pictures, is there any way I can post them somewhere else?


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello again! I noticed the new birdie is bleeding, found blood on my hands after I put her in a basket. I found a small puncture-like wound on the top of her left wing didn’t fiddle with it too much she was very frightened and uncomfortable.What should I do to it?Dest it have to be bandaged or sanitized?Never teated a pidgie before.She’s settled down now on the bed with Peggy.I pulled the curtains so it’s a nice twilight in the room,turned up the radiator so it’s warm n cosy.I’ll let them rest for now, left water and seeds for them.Think I’ll name her Xena, she’s a fighter this one  She produced two nice poops both brown with white. Hope she’ll recover,she’s very pretty.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

It seems to be baby-finding day!
I just found a baby too, with a hurt wing, and there was also a wound with some blood.

Wash your baby's wing with some dettol or similar human first aid antiseptic, and then put some antiseptic cream on. Do it as soon as possible.

I was too scared i would hurt my baby by trying to feel if the wing was broken, so i took her to a rehabber to get it checked. The rehabber said it didn't feel broken, so we didn't strap it.

Maybe if you can, you should do the same. It is better than trying to do it yourself. If not, then do a search on here, for broken wing, and there will be some info on how to feel the wing for a break and how to strap it.

How strange we both encountered a baby in our backyards with the same injury at the same time!

Mine is even a bit older than pecky was when i found her, just as yours is older than Bo.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Nikku!It’s great to be adoptive mommy again  I’ll run over to chemist now and get antiseptic to wash the wound.I have an antiseptic cream called SUDOCREM Antiseptic Healing Cream, it says on the gar it’s for napkin rashes, eczema, bed sores, sunburn, minor burns, surface wounds, acne and chilblains.The ingredients are Zinc Oxide Ph Eur. 15.25 %Benzyl Alcohol B.P 0.39% Benzyl Benzonate B.P 1.01% Benzyl Cinnamate 0.15 Lanolin (Hypo-Aleergenic) 4%. Also contains paraffin wax, liquid paraffin, beeswax, sodium benzonate and all kinds of stuff. Would that do to treat the wound after I rinsed it with antiseptic? Maybe some other cream I could buy? I don’t know if there are any rehabbers in this area, I will have to look on the internet for that but I can only take her tomorrow afternoon. She can move the wing and flaps it too. She’s settled down seems comfy, Peggy is keeping her company. She’s doing very well too, just been outside for a feeding, both parents fed her. I brought her back inside because I have work to do and I can’t watch her. I will take her out again with Xena at around 3 pm if the parents are around. Peggy is already flying,very proud of her 


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Just got back from the chemist, bought Savlon Antiseptic Wound Wash in spray. I put about 10 puffs on Xenas wing she didn’t mind, but now the whole top of her wing is bloody,might be because the feathers got wet. I gently dabbed away the exess liquid then put her in the basket on a warm gel pack wraped in fluffy fleece blanket.She’s settled down pooped a nice one too so that’s good I guess.I will try not to disturbe her today till I take Peggy out for a feeding. Hope she will recover. I’ll look for rehabbers now see if I can make an appointment. How can I post pictures? Think I ran out of space  Is there any other way?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The blood on the wing of the second baby concerns me. Any chance a cat took a swipe at her? If so, she needs antibiotics ASAP because cats can carry bacteria in their mouths that is fatal to birds. Any chance you can get her started on Amoxicillin? I believe it's called Clavamox there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

Birdmom4ever is right, in fact I would get both babies on Synulox (that is the antibiotic Birdmom4ever is refering to) . I can send you some if you PM me your address, but you will not get them until Thursday at the earliest and that could be too late. I can send some for future emergencies but would take this particular dove to the Three Owls Sanctuary which is close to you and they are pigeon friendly:

Three Owls Sanctuary
Wolstenholme Fold
Norden
Rochdale OL11 5UD
Tel: (01706) 642162
Fax: (01706) 659090
24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389

Email: [email protected]
Rochdale, 12.5 miles from Manchester 


When I find two doves in the same place within days of each other I will let them share a cage, unless it is clear that one of them has an infection. Sharing the cage makes them feel safer and speeds up recovery.

I will also PM you the address of a pigeon friendly vet in the Manchester area.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you Cynthia for the correct medication name. I wasn't sure I remembered right, and I didn't--my bad.  

Bernadette, I hope you can take these babies to the sanctuary Cynthia referred you to and in fact it's urgent that you take the injured one ASAP. It's really the best place for both of them because rehabbers are experienced at raising young doves in such a way that they don't imprint on humans and learn the survival skills they need in order to be released.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry if I post a bit late. Thank you for your replies. Both Peggy and Xena are ok, both been fed by the parents at least 3 times, Peggy at 3 pm Xena at 5. They both produced some pretty poops as well and look comfortable. There is very little chance that a cat could have caught her, they never come during the day because our dog is out and about and he hates cats.He doesn’t harm birds atall,I’m am sure of that. It was a magpie, they were all around the nest when I looked out the window, she couldn’t have been on the ground long, I think they would have finished her if I didn’t shoo them off. And there was a massive one on top of Peggys’ box yesterday. I will take them to the sanctuary if you say it’s best. I would have taken Xena tomorrow afternoon to have the wing checked out, that’s the only time I can go. Do you think they will be ok till then? I’ll try everything to get there earlier than 2pm. I’m very worried. They seem comfortable now, I kept the handling to a minimum so they won’t be stressed.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think they will be okay until then if you're sure it was magpies and not a cat that injured the little dove. I'd suggest leaving things as they are, with you protecting them and letting the parents feed them during the day, but the magpies worry me. If they did that much damage the first time, they could finish her off if they get to her again. I admire corvids, but they can be vicious toward smaller birds. So probably best to take the youngsters to the sanctuary.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

I think you should of keep it as a pets...And when she big and become adult then release her to the wild...The parents won't take her back...Why because the parents sense are no longer there around the baby dove body...Once you touch the baby dove the parents will not recognize the sense from there baby...The parents will abandon the baby...


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greeting everyone! I checked on both birdies this morning,some of the seeds were gone from the dish think they had some but the water was still untouched. I am more than 100% that it was either a magpie that injured her or she bumped it when she fell. If it would have been a cat or dog there would have been more then one injuries (I’m assuming) rather then just one small wound on her wing. Also when I found her she had no signs whatsoever of saliva on her,not even as much as two feathers stuck together. The wound was barely visible even after I noticed a bit of blood on my hand,and the position of it was unusual aswell,right on the top bit of her wing like the armpit.What made it look worse is the antiseptic, until then there was very little blood but when I sprayed it on it dissolved it I think and just stained the whole top of the wing. I will take them both outside for a feed as soon as the parents come.I can hear the dad’s call but I can’t see them yet. I haven’t noticed any change in their behaviour towards the babies, they are very good parents they feed them every time the little ones are outside.They are used to me now,they don’t fly away when they see me bringing the babies.I will do my best to take them to the sanctuary at 11am if not I can only get there at 2pm. I will make sure the parents feed them before we set off. I would very much like to keep Peggy but not as a pet.She is flying very well and I think in a few more days she will go. I could keep Xena too if it turns out her injurie isn’t serious. These magpies worry me a lot. I feel like getting my rifle out sometimes.There’s a gang of 6,7 of the and they just gang up on the pigeons that come to eat. There are other birds nesting in my garden aswell, sparrows and two blackbird families. They make one hell of a fuss. Hope they wont hurt the parents


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I think as long as you watch the babies, and make sure the magpies don't come near, you should keep them with you. The parents are feeding them, and that is very good...to take them to a sanctuary means they won't get their parent's food...or guidance.

take them to the sanctuary still, to ask about the antibiotics and wound care, but i think you should take them back home with you once you've got some advice and medicine if it is needed.

They're very close to fledging anyway..and once they can fly well, you can release them and their parents will help them, i'd assume, as long as you keep up with you daily visits so that they recognise them still.


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Nikku! Thanks for putting my mind at ease, I felt awful having to separate them from their parents. I just brought Peggy back in she’s been fed twice but I was watching the whole time and the parents were shoving her how to peck at seeds. She kept running up to them but the just guided her back to the seeds, it was very sweet. I’ll take Xena out too before we go, the parents flew off now. I take them out at least 4 times a day both of them and I watch them closely. I only took them out together once but Peggy seemed to be hogging all the attention and Xena got left behind so now I take them out one at a time so they both get fed. Peggy is flying now,quite well but she still has a few days to learn. I’m just glad she’s used to me bringing her in or I’d definitely have my hands full chasing her  I will post just before we set off to the sanctuary and as soon as we get back to let you know what was decided. Thanks for everyones help and support.
BIRDIES RULE!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

I agree with Nikku-Cahn. Good luck at the sanctuary.

I have just been called out to pick up another collared dove, she had been cat caught and kept for two daysm fed on bread and milk. Other than being cat caught she is much in the same state as Consuelo, legs to weak to walk, weak wings and pipey tail feathers. I have put them together for company even though they didn't come from the same place, because at that age I think they need dovey companionship.

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Cynthia! Hope the little dove will get better. We couldn’t find the sanctuary, spent more then an hour looking for it, nobody we asked knew where it was. I phoned a family friend and he’s bringing his sat-nav over first thing tomorrow morning so we will take them in as soon as we get it. They are doing great, Xena is thriving she’s walking about the bed now, looking around cuddling up to Peggy. Didn’t like being in the box, might have been the noise of the car or something. They’ve only been fed three times today, this morning at around 9 then before we set off at 2 and again at around 5. I didn’t get a chance to post ha some trouble at home. I took some lovely pictures of them cuddling I’ll have to find a way to post them. I’ll check on them again before bed. Thanks for the help n support! Birdies rule


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bernadette,

My two are snuggled together, their wariness of each other soon wore off.

Please remember that the sanctuary might ask for the babies to be signed over before medicating. You don't have to sign them over. The antibiotics are a precaution because of the puncture wound, but ideally having them fed by the parents and releasing them into their home ground is best.

Can they both walk and stretch their wings properly?

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Cynthia! We just got the sat-nav in I’m waiting for Carl to come home from work so we can go. The weather is foul over here, just brought the two sweeties in from feeding,it was the most beautiful sight, both parents were there and both babies grooming and bonding  They can both walk and strech their wings well, Xenas’ injured wing seems shrunk a bit on top but she can move it quite well now. She got from the bed all across the room under the radiator today, I found her there when I took her out. The gel pack must have gone cold. She was so sweet, she just curled up on the carpet under the radiator she seemed very proud of it too. They are both producing some nice big poops and seem very comfortable. They are used to me handling them don’t try and run away any more. Even the parents know when I bring them out bless them,I can get quite close to them and they don’t fly away. I’m happy that they are coming along so well. Hope your babies will get better soon. Best wishes!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Athalie,

Xena is a clever baby! I am not quite clear on whether your two have the same parents. I think it is wonderful that they are being fed this way.

Cynthia


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

yes well done.

I tried getting my 2 babies fed by their parents, but they take no notice of them, and won't come down. They are very wary of me too. They basically never land in the yard, unless it is a boy trying to find nesting materials.

Apparently there used to be a much larger pigeon flock in my date palm, but the previous tenants had a dog who would eat them when they came down to the ground, and he reduced their size to only a few.

They're building up again now though 
not that a date palm is the best place to nest...since 2 babies have fallen down within just a few months of eachother.

I'm glad the babies are doing well. Keep putting the antiseptic cream on xena's wing.

if you want to post photos, get an accound at photobucket.com or some place like that, and then you can upload them very easily, and once they're uploaded, take the image code (It'll be just below the pictures in th album), and just paste it into here!


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greeting everyone! Sorry I couldn’t post sooner, had an emergency. We had to leave Xena at the sanctuary yesterday, her wing was broken and the bone was sticking out  We didn’t need to take Peggy, I phoned before we set off and a very nice lady said it’s best if the parents keep feeding her. She has been fed twice today so far, if the parents come back I’ll take her outside again. Hope Xena will be better. I have to phone n see how she is. I’ll keep posting on Peggys progress she will be flying soon, she’s grown quite a bit since I found her. 
Best wishes to everyone and A VERY HAPPY EASTER!
Bernadette


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad you were able to get Xena to the shelter. I didn't realize from your previous posts that she actually had a compound fracture to her wing.  It's good Peggy is doing well and her parents are still feeding her. It sounds as though she is maturing just fine with you supervising to make sure the magpies don't harm her. It's kind of the best of both worlds, safety from you and food from her parents.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In view of the fracture I am very glad that you contacted the sanctuary. Have you asked them what will become of her if she is unreleasable? I know that they keep unreleasable pigeons, but I don't know what provision the have for doves.

Cynthia


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

If she is releasable, maybe they will give her back to you to release in your backyard.

If not...maybe you could have a pet?  

Keep calm now, bernadette


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greeting everyone! Just looked in on Peggy she was curled up on the teddy bear, think she misses her sis  I would never have thought that the wing was that badly damaged, she seemed ok, lively and moving about. I miss her. I asked if they were going to put her down, cause if they were I wasn’t going to leave her, but the gentlemen there said that if the wing heals well she will be released if not then they will keep her there in an aviary. I hope he didn’t say that just to get rid of me. I asked if she couldn’t be released could I bring her back home but he said it’s illegal to keep wild birds without a license  guess I can go visit her. Hope she’ll be ok, I miss her terribly. I know Peggy does too. I’ll phone tomorrow, in fact I’ll harass them every day till they get tired of me phoning and they’ll give her back  just kidding. I will make sure she is taken care of though. Looking forward to seeing Peggy fly off soon, she seems in good shape. I try not to disturb her too much. I’ll keep posting on her progress. 
Best wishes n happy Easter!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I hope he didn’t say that just to get rid of me.


I wouldn't think so. Lesley from Salford took one of her unreleasable pigeons there and she has visited it to ensure it was OK...it was. Her other pigeon was severely damaged by Paramyxovirus so they couldn't take him but he came to me. It would be nice if you met Lesley some day. She is the one that went and caught the Middleton pigeons that had their beaks cut off. She is really special.

Cynthia


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Cynthia!Hope your weekend is nice! Just brought Peggy back in she had her last feeding for today, 3 in all. Only the dad feeds her now, I think the mum is laying eggs again, she only comes once a day to eat and drink. I’m glad they wouldn’t put her down, that was my biggest fear. I will phone them on Monday and make sure she’s ok. I’ll try and visit the sanctuary again as soon as I can, I want to make a donation, didn’t have any cash on me when we took Xena in, I felt very bad.  If she can’t be released I’ll pay for all her food n care as long as she stays there. It would be nice to meet another person who likes animals, I have very few friends here in England. Best wishes!


----------

